# Golden retriever for waterfowl and upland?



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Just wanted to get some opinions on the golden retriever being used as a waterfowl and upland dog? I don't know much about the breed but can pick on up for free if I would like it. What are the +'s and -'s about them. I don't need a dog that can do everything I just want a dog that will retrieve my ducks and flush some pheasants. Then come home and play with the little ones. 

Thanks for the info in advance
RME


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

rockymountainelk said:


> Just wanted to get some opinions on the golden retriever being used as a waterfowl and upland dog? I don't know much about the breed but can pick on up for free if I would like it. What are the +'s and -'s about them. I don't need a dog that can do everything I just want a dog that will retrieve my ducks and flush some pheasants. Then come home and play with the little ones.
> 
> Thanks for the info in advance
> RME


There are some really nice goldens out there but chances are if you get one for free you just might get what you pay for. Hard to get a good hunting dog out of the golden breed with out doing your home work and looking for a good breeding. Are the parents working dogs or just pets? Are they field bred  or show bred :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, hard to say. You could get a dynamo dog, you could get a dud... With Labs and most Goldens it's really a crap shoot.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

If you treat it like a hunting dog and expose it to birds early and work with him odds are he will be more than you need, but there is a chance like others said that it may not turn out.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

how old of a dog is it that you are referring to? an older dog i would be more hesitant but if it is a 7 week old pup and you can start as a pup and get it super exposed to birds early in life it will help stack the odds in your favor. its getting harder and harder to find goldens with as much drive as other breeds as the hunt is getting bred out of them but there are still a few here and there....if you can, check out the parents in action. dont settle on a dog just because it was free. you could get lucky and have a great one or you could end up with a dud and that is where you should try and see both parents work. if they dont hunt or even have a high retrieve desire, i would probably pass on it.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I own a Golden and have owned 3 now and have had amazing success! I still agree with most of what has been said so far though. You do have to be carefull with em in hot wahether tough because of their heavy/long coat. Could shave em though. Actually, 1 was a fu- fu show dog but she was great, luckily. If you want to make sure, don't buy one from a back yard breeder. I have bought 2 from local breeders that may be classified as back yard, but I checked the registration and hunting breeding on em and have been very lucky. My suggestion is to buy from a hunting breed, probably out of state and you will probably pay a high price but if you want assurance for hunting quality, then that is what you'll have to do. We paid $1100 for Sparky from a Wyo. kennel 8 years. ago. Believe me, there is a biiiiiiig difference between a hunting Golden and the normal fu - fu show Golden.!!! When you get one - like Sparky, he/she will make you happy many times over. This is a hunting breed - male/61 lbs.

[attachment=1:2x1838uh]sp 3.jpg[/attachment:2x1838uh]

[attachment=0:2x1838uh]jump2.jpg[/attachment:2x1838uh]


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

What's the deal? No response?? Ya want to see his and the other 2 dog's upland pic.s,? At least a response, if your serious? Yep. I'm a golden fan!!!


----------

